# اختبار المطابق



## احمد عزالعرب (3 مارس 2015)

السادة المهندسين ياريت لو حد عنده مرجع الاقى فيه النسبة المسموح بيها لانخفاض منسوب المياه فى اختبار المطابق يدلنى عليه 
علشان على اختلاف مع شركة المقاول ..ع الرغم من ان الكود المصرى بيقول ثبات المنسوب خلال 24 ساعة بس عايزين حاجة غير الكود المصرى فيها نسبة سماحية


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 مارس 2015)

معنى انخفاض المنسوب ان فى تسريب


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (4 مارس 2015)

يعنى لما اجى اختبر المطبق بملاه ميه ...وبعد كم ساعة المفروض منسوب الميه يقل اد ايه


----------



## s.sakr (6 مارس 2015)

الاختبار بيكون 
اختبار تسريب من الداخل الي الخارج 
واختبار تسريب من الخارج الي الداخل 
وفي الحالتين لا تتعدي نسبة التسريب عن 0.4 لتر /ساعه/لكل متر عمق/لكل متر عرض او قطر
في مصر ممكن توصل الي لتر وليس 0.4 لتر 
بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (10 مارس 2015)

الف شكر s sakr بس النسبة دى عايزلها مرجع عشان نستند اليه فى المجادلة مع المقاول ....هى مذكورة فى كتاب معهد المقاولين العرب بس لو كانت مذكورة فى كود مصرى يا ريت تدلنى عليه


----------

